# Trigger finger release and tenosynovectomy



## ortho1991 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi All

I hope someone can help with this.  We have been back and forth with these codes. 26055 and 26145. *If* and *went* they can be billed together.

Here is a short version of op-note.

DX:  Ring finger trigger. Tenosynovitis.

An oblique incision centered over the LT ring finger A1 pulley was made in the palm. I dissected down to the A1 pulley.  I placed retractors to proctect the neurovascular bundles.  I release the A1 pulley, which was significantly thickeded proximally to the palm and distally to the level of the A2 pulley.  There was significant tenosynovitis.  I performed and FDS tenosynovectomy and then and FDP tenosynovectomy to the LT ring finger.

Dr. Would like to bill 26055 and 26145 X2 stating that the 26145 was for tenosynovitis not for visualization, he had already done the A1 pulley.

So from what I have read, as long as the dx are two differant dx and the physian notes states trigger finger and tenosynovitis we are OK putting 59 on the 26145.  

We do many of these and I hate not to bill 26145 if it is justified and lose out on payment.

Please any advise will be *greatly appreciated*.


----------



## peporter (Jul 12, 2011)

I have the same question and wondering if anyone could answer this . Paula


----------



## scooter1 (Jul 14, 2011)

26145 includes 26055.


----------



## peporter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks so much for responding. Paula


----------

